# K.K. Slider songs that sound similar to another songs



## kwark (Jul 21, 2014)

When I listen to K.K. Slider songs, I can't help but get the feeling that the melodies sound similar to other songs.

- K.K. Adventure sounds like "He's a Pirate" from Pirates of the Carribean and there is one part that sounds like the theme from Star Wars.
- Spring Blossoms, the intro sounds similar to the Star theme from Super Mario Bros.

What are your findings. Please share them.


----------



## Reindeer (Jul 21, 2014)

Go K.K. Rider is made to sound similar to Let's Go! Rider Kick, the opening theme of the first Kamen Rider show.


----------



## kwark (Jul 21, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Go K.K. Rider is made to sound similar to Let's Go! Rider Kick, the opening theme of the first Kamen Rider show.



Interesting. I thought Go K.K. Rider sounds very similar to the Steel Samurai theme from Ace Attorney.


----------



## Ebony Claws (Jul 21, 2014)

K.K. Country reminds me a bit like Choco Mountain's theme from Mario Kart 64. 
Also Rockin' K.K. sounds a lot like the Hippie Battle Theme from Earthbound. (Probably because it's based off of Johnny B. Good...)


----------



## kwark (Aug 2, 2014)

I just listened to K.K. D&B (Live) and it sounds very similar to the Super Smash Bros 64 Character selection screen.


----------



## nekosync (Aug 2, 2014)

Rockin K.K. sounds like Johnny B. Goode.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 2, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Go K.K. Rider is made to sound similar to Let's Go! Rider Kick, the opening theme of the first Kamen Rider show.



I noticed this as well and am 100% sure this is intentional.


and 100% awesome


----------



## Cam1 (Aug 2, 2014)

KK Hypno kind of reminds me of something that would play in Lavender Town from Pok?mon


----------



## The pirate (Sep 11, 2020)

kwark said:


> When I listen to K.K. Slider songs, I can't help but get the feeling that the melodies sound similar to other songs.
> 
> - K.K. Adventure sounds like "He's a Pirate" from Pirates of the Carribean and there is one part that sounds like the theme from Star Wars.
> - Spring Blossoms, the intro sounds similar to the Star theme from Super Mario Bros.
> ...


 
I so agree with you I used play LEGO pirate game, when I was little and I remember that exact song. Every time I listen to kk Adventure I hear that song.


----------



## Envy (Sep 11, 2020)

Soulful K.K. has always reminded me of Lean On Me. Definitely looks like it's intentional.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Sep 11, 2020)

Spring Blossoms sounds too much like Oh Susanna, more specifically the last few notes matching Oh Susanna’s first notes.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 11, 2020)

K.K. Calypso sounds very similar to Beach Bowl Galaxy from Super Mario Galaxy. Makes me wonder if the composers for Galaxy heard the song and either consciously or unconsciously made something similar.


----------



## Envy (Sep 11, 2020)

I can tell pretty easily what style each of the more classical-inspired K.K. songs are going off of:

K.K. Chorale - It's a Bach chorale, obviously.
K.K. Sonata - Despite having a Bach-like picture for the artwork, this one seems more Beethovenish. But there is some more fun interplay between the parts, kind of reminiscent of the Baroque style.
K.K. Etude - This one is clearly in the classic/galant style (think Haydn or Mozart, but maybe earlier). The Alberti bass is a big giveaway.


----------

